# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Antiincendios, trabajo e imágenes.

## Luján

Abro este hilo para retomar aquí las conversaciones sobre el trabajo de nuestros grandes amigos los antiincendios.

Ojalá que su trabajo fuese poco y de lo más aburrido, pero desgraciadamente no es así.

----------


## 415Bombardier

Muchas gracias Luján. La verdad es que todos los años da pena ver la que se lía, sobretodo en verano, aunque también hay muchos otros incendios (normalmente no tan grandes) fuera del verano, pero no suelen ser tan mediáticos. El último fue hace tan solo diez días, en Montanuy (Huesca), en un bosque pirenaico precioso, entre los embalses de Escales y Baserca




> ¿Con todo el mar que hay, no es un poco peligroso hacer la toma tan cerca de la playa? No sé, me parece demasiado arriesgado...


Supongo que te refieres a peligroso para la gente ¿no? Aunque puede resultar muy llamativo desde tierra siempre hay margen de seguridad, a menos que alguien sea capaz de saltar cuatro o cinco metros, ja, ja. Hay que tener en cuenta que la fase antes de entrar al agua se hace con los motores al ralentí, en esa situación el motor no sólo no da empuje sino que frena al avión, si falla un motor la hélice pasa automáticamente a una posición en la que frena menos que si estuviese al ralentí, o sea, que aún en caso de fallo de ambos motores, el avión planearía y llegaría más lejos que si el motor funciona. Luego está el tema de la compensación: los compensadores son unas aletas pequeñas dentro de las alas que durante la fase de aproximación al agua (o a tierra) hacen que si el piloto suelta los mandos del avión, el avión tienda a subir por si sólo, nunca a bajar. Otro tema son los grandes aviones de pasajeros, pero no tanto cuando se acercan a pista: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=IOJZFjv_7js  como cuando meten motor para irse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk0KpywAGHA 

Con respecto al mar en particular, lo malo es que en cuanto te alejas de la orilla las olas ya no son lo mismo y este tipo de aviones, a pesar de su envargadura, están muy limitados para cargar con oleaje (la ola debe ser menor de un metro, medida de cresta a valle). Lo más seguro para la tripulación es siempre ajustar a la orilla, en el mar por el oleaje (no sería el primer avión que se parte) y en los embalses para tener más distancia libre por delante (en muchos hay que subir un gran desnivel después de la carga, es como si pones una montaña delante de la pista de un aeropuerto, a antes salga el avión al aire, mayor margen de seguridad, y para salir lo antes posible hay que tocar el agua lo antes posible también). Bueno y por supuesto también está la obligación de hacer el mayor número de descargas por periodo, no sólo por acabar con la emergencia cuanto antes, sino también porque mover un aparato de estos es bastante caro, a más cortos y rápidos sean los circuitos de carga mayor efectividad. Dependiendo de lo que esté pasando en el incendio puede haber mucha presión por volver a él cuanto antes.

Aunque pueda parecer descabellado, a veces el peligro viene de tierra, no sería la primera vez que lanzan una piedra a un helicóptero para que no se lleve agua de una balsa de riego (!). Otras veces la gente se mete al agua con motos acuáticas o lanchas a motor para ver el avión de cerca, lo malo es cuando cortan la trayectoria y nos mete a todos en situaciones peligrosas. En cualquier caso hay mayor riesgo para la gente en la zona de incendio, creemé, no sólo por el propio fuego, sino porque una descarga de agua puede hacer mucho daño. El último que sufrió las consecuencias fue un brigadista en el incendio de Collado Mediano (en 2009 creo). Estuvo tres días en coma, pero al final salió para alante.

¡Vaya rollo que he soltado! Bueno, ahí queda eso.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante.

Simplemente impresionante.

Ya quisiera ver yo una toma, tanto desde el avión como desde tierra, a pocos metros.


Hace ya un par de años, pude ver cómo uno de los hermanos pequeños del 415 tomaba en el mar y descargaba a unos pocos cientos de metros del camping en el que estábamos. El conato duraría unos tres cuartos de hora, y la avioneta hizo todo el ciclo como diez veces, antes de irse.

Unas imágenes (lamento la calidad, pero es lo que da la pequeña FE-100 que tenía entonces):

----------


## suer

Creo que fué hace un par de años, en la zona donde tomaste las imágenes, una de estas avionetas, haciendo prácticas dio una vuelta de campana como si fuese un coche, afortunadamente sin daños para el piloto.

----------


## 415Bombardier

Bueno, desgraciadamente no hay que irse tan lejos, la verdad. Es raro el año que no pasa alguna historia. Y sino mirad este par de fotos de Benagéber del año pasado (a principios de junio, creo recordar, justo antes de liarse del todo en Valencia). Esta vez no hubo bajas, pero un mes más tarde el piloto de un helicóptero no tuvo tanta suerte en el embalse de Forata:

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ua/917655.html

Las fotos son fuente propia también.

----------


## Luján

> Creo que fué hace un par de años, en la zona donde tomaste las imágenes, una de estas avionetas, haciendo prácticas dio una vuelta de campana como si fuese un coche, afortunadamente sin daños para el piloto.


Fue hace más de dos años, al menos este conato. Si el nombre de la carpeta donde estaban está bien las imágenes las tomé en 2008.

El caso que tú comentas ni siquiera lo había oído.

----------


## REEGE

Buen hilo y con el fiera que hemos fichado (415Bombardier) tenemos mucho que aprender y que ver.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

He encontrado estas imágenes de hace unos años en Flix.







Las fotos las hizo mi cuñado y por lo que me dijo después de coger agua en la presa la soltó sobre ese terreno

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo.
Bueno, pues yo registré este Canadair el 17-07-2009 en aproximación al embalse de Camarillas con motivo del incendio que se declaró en el campo de maniobras de Chinchilla por aquellas fechas. 
[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## REEGE

Como tiene que molar una KDD en uno de esos bichos ahora que tenemos aquí a 415Bombardier... aunque tengamos que pagar nosotros la "gasolina"...jejeje
Con ver un par de embalses y alguna clase teórica!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

No sé si 415 Bombardier ha subido al foro éste video que tiene en su canal de youtube que yo había visionado muchas veces con anterioridad. 
Divertido a la par que elocuente del trabajo que realizan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujh_jV5yi8g

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las respuestas 415Bombardier, la verdad es que me quedé un poco impactado al ver esa toma en la playa, pero por lo que veo es normal.

El otro día vi a uno de estos aviones mientras estaba en la charca de Perales, cerca de Lobón, iba en dirección a Talavera, supongo que sería alguno de los 2 aviones que están basados en dicha base aérea, aunque iba muy alto y con el móvil no pude hacerle ninguna foto decente.




> No sé si 415 Bombardier ha subido al foro éste video que tiene en su canal de youtube que yo había visionado muchas veces con anterioridad. 
> Divertido a la par que elocuente del trabajo que realizan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujh_jV5yi8g


Sí, en un mensaje anterior en uno de los embalses puso el enlace a su canal de youtube, ese mismo.

----------


## 415Bombardier

> El otro día vi a uno de estos aviones mientras estaba en la charca de Perales, cerca de Lobón.


Seguramente era uno de los que están ubicados en Salamanca.

Os recomiendo este otro video, es el último que se ha hecho. Ya lleva 720.000 reproducciones:

http://vimeo.com/48642618

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sensacional el video, muchas gracias...
Bueno te ponemos cara en alguna de esas imágenes???jejeje
Hay un hilo que se llama en Agua y los Miembros de Embalses.net, por si te interesa... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantástico vídeo, creo haberlo visto ya, me suena bastante.

Otra pregunta 415Bombardier. ¿Qué te parece el Be-200 ruso? ¿Tiene muy buena pinta ese aparato no?

Carga el doble que un CL-415, y su rendimiento tanto en velocidad, como alcance y techo de servicio es bastante superior al CL-415. Aunque supongo que tragará mucho más combustible obviamente y su mantenimiento será mayor. La cuestión fundamental supongo que radicará en su maniobrabilidad y su régimen máximo de ascenso.

----------


## Luján

Un bicho así será más difícil de llenar. Necesitará embalses más grandes, tipo Alqueva, etc. Vamos, que ese no entra en el Fresnedas ni en sueños  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Seguramente era uno de los que están ubicados en Salamanca.
> 
> Os recomiendo este otro video, es el último que se ha hecho. Ya lleva 720.000 reproducciones:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/48642618
> 
> Un saludo.


Os Peares (en la ficha), Benagéber... Y eso solo en el primer minuto.

Ya nos lo habían colgado. Muy chulo.

Canarias (creo que Tenerife) del minuto 1:35 al 2:00 y en otros más adelante.

Eso es lo que reconozco.


Tiene que ser alucinante hacer esas rasantes.

----------


## 415Bombardier

> ¿Qué te parece el Be-200 ruso? ¿Tiene muy buena pinta ese aparato no? 
> Carga el doble que un CL-415, y su rendimiento tanto en velocidad, como alcance y techo de servicio es bastante superior al CL-415.


Uf!! Esta pregunta es para enrollarse un rato también. Intentaré resumirlo un poco…

Hace unos cinco años, cuando la cosa estaba más boyante económicamente, Medioambiente se planteó la compra del Beriev 200. Una comitiva rusa se desplazó a Madrid y presentó el avión al tiempo que un piloto español de Canadair se metió en el proyecto para poder comparar ambos aviones. A parte del intercambio, se hicieron varios estudios en cuanto a su operatividad y coste. También se simuló una misión de extinción donde operaron ambos aviones simultáneamente, para comparar su operatividad. Italia también se apuntó a la comparativa. Finalmente la compra fue descartada y en su lugar se incrementó la flota en 3 aviones Bombardier 415, una versión mejorada del Canadair 215T (Bombardier absorvió la compañía Canadair en 1986). Las principales razones para descartar al Beriev fueron:

- Es un avión completamente distinto, mientras que el 415 es igual al 215T en el 80% de sus piezas. Eso implica ahorro en formación (tanto para poderlo volar como para el mantenimiento), infraestructuras, logística, utillaje para el mantenimiento, etc.

- El Beriev aunque es más rápido, también es más grande y pesado y por tanto, menos maniobrable. No hay que olvidar que España es uno de los países más montañosos de Europa y muchos de los embalses donde opera un Canadair son impracticables para un Beriev.

- El Canadair es un avión con hélice, eso le hace más seguro para el vuelo a baja altitud, la respuesta de los motores es más rápida y las hélices permiten frenar al avión, algo que viene muy bien para hacer picados antes de entrar al agua y que no se dispare la velocidad. También permite ir más despacio y al final, eso se traduce en una mejor puntería, o lo que es lo mismo, eficacia.

- En el incendio simulado se comprobó que el Beriev, a pesar de cargar más agua, tenía que irse mucho más lejos para cogerla. Mientras que el Beriev hacía una descarga, el Canadair, a pesar de tener menos velocidad punta, hacía dos.

- No podría usarse la última base de hidroaviones que queda en Europa: el Puerto de Pollensa (Mallorca). El Beriev es demasiado grande. Esta base viene muy bien a las Islas Baleares.

- Su consumo de combustible es mayor.

- Hay más cosas, como la instrumentación, que en los aviones rusos es muy distinta de los aviones occidentales, pero bueno, creo que ahí dejo bastantes razones. Bien creo que se hizo lo correcto.

Un saludo a todos!!

----------


## REEGE

> Un bicho así será más difícil de llenar. Necesitará embalses más grandes, tipo Alqueva, etc. Vamos, que ese no entra en el Fresnedas ni en sueños


Yo creo que el único que ha entrado y entrará en el Fresnedas ya lo ví!!! La verdad ya en serio, fue un rato inolvidable y pasamos un poco miedo al ver un bicho así tan cerca del muro... nos vino a la cabeza lo de las torres gemelas!! Un bicho así le pega cargado de combustible al muro y nos tienen que coger en trocitos en el Jándula... 
Pensaba que éstas cosas se avisaban a la Confederación y así no pillarte de esa manera que se nos quedó una cara!!
Pero es todo un privilegio ver unas maniobras en vivo. :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias 415Bombardier por la respuesta.

Otro que también he pensado siempre que podría ser un excelente avión sería algún tipo de V/STOL anfibio, parecido al V-22 Osprey para que pudiese operar de las dos formas, tanto en modo avión como en modo helicóptero.

Sería la leche un avión así y poderlo utilizar de las dos formas, llegaría a todos los sitios, aunque viendo lo que vale un cacharro de esos, no debe ser barato precisamente diseñar un avión anfibio con características V/STOL, si es que se puede llegar a hacer... que ni lo sé. Fácil, obviamente, no debe ser.

----------


## sergi1907

Recupero estas imágenes de junio del 2010 donde un helicóptero hacía prácticas en el embalse del Foix, en Tarragona















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## 415Bombardier

> Os Peares (en la ficha), Benagéber... Y eso solo en el primer minuto.


También salen Castrelo y Valmayor, a ver quien los reconoce, ja, ja.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué pedazo de hilo!
Me encanta  :Smile: . 
En mi pueblo, La Puebla de los Infantes, hay un bombero forestal que conocemos y que nos han enseñado videos, pero desde tierra. Y Es impresionante, cuando se acercan los aviones o los helicópteros.

----------


## 415Bombardier

> Recupero estas imágenes de junio del 2010 donde un helicóptero hacía prácticas en el embalse del Foix, en Tarragona


Muy buenas! Se ve que estabas cerquita, pedazo de fotos.

----------


## 415Bombardier

> Otro que también he pensado siempre que podría ser un excelente avión sería algún tipo de V/STOL anfibio, parecido al V-22 Osprey para que pudiese operar de las dos formas, tanto en modo avión como en modo helicóptero.


Una aparato así sería verdaderamente la leche, podría plantarse en el incendio a alta velocidad y luego tener la capacidad de maniobra de un helicóptero.
Pero de momento el futuro va por otros derroteros... aeronaves no tripuladas. Si todo va bien Boeing financiará el proyecto, y podrían hacerse los primeros vuelos de prueba en el 2014. Encima ha sido ideado, patentado y proyectado por españoles, a ver qué te parece:

http://www.nitrofirex.com/es

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dlByazuO6Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpkrXPAvBg

----------


## tescelma

Estamos de enhorabuena con este nuevo fichaje (415bombardier). Ya que estás por aquí, me gustaría preguntarte cuantos hidroaviones del tipo del Bombardier hay en España y donde están sus bases. Según mis datos hay:

- Dos CL-215 en Matacán (Salamanca) y otros dos en Talavera la Real (Badajoz),

- CL-215T.- Cuatro en Torrejón, dos en Málaga, Zaragoza y Labacoya, y uno en Pollensa (Mallorca) y Los Llanos

Pero lo que no se es donde están los CL-415T.

Aquí os dejo una foto de un motor del CL-215, concretamente de uno de Matacán (Salamanca).

----------


## perdiguera

¡Ep! Pollensa está en Mallorca, creo.

Preciosa foto de las tripas.

----------


## 415Bombardier

> Ya que estás por aquí, me gustaría preguntarte cuantos hidroaviones del tipo del Bombardier hay en España y donde están sus bases.


Hola Tescelma!

En realidad el reparto varía cada año, antes también había destacamentos todos los veranos en Reus, Manises (Valencia) o Jerez. Y ocasionalmente también en Gando (Gran Canaria) y Santander. Depende de la cantidad de aparatos disponibles y de la previsión de riesgo de incendio. Pero actualmente es más o menos como dices.

Este año es un tanto especial porque en mayo causarán baja los aviones CL215 como el que muestras en la foto. Con ello este verano quedaran operativos 14 hidroaviones y para asumir la baja de los 215 se repartirán en principio del siguiente modo:

dos en Matacán (Salamanca), uno en Talavera la Real (Badajoz), tres en Lavacolla (Santiago de Compostela), dos en Madrid, dos en Zaragoza, uno en Los Llanos (Albacete), dos en Málaga y uno en Pollensa (que efectivamente está en Mallorca). Cualquiera de estos catorce puestos podrá ser cubierto por los tres Bombardier 415 que tiene España, o bien por ninguno, pues en realidad tenemos 17 hidroaviones, de lso que tres quedan en mantenimiento durante el verano (si da la casualidad que esos tres son 415, no habría ninguno para volar en incendio este verano).

Bueno y luego no olvidemos que para combatir el desastre de todos los años, aparte hay otros muchos medios aéreos: helicópteros, aviones de carga en tierra y anfibios ligeros (Fireboss).

Un saludo.

----------


## tescelma

> ¡Ep! Pollensa está en Mallorca, creo.
> 
> Preciosa foto de las tripas.


Blups  :Embarrassment: ; me he colado, efectivamente esta en Mallorca. Edito el post ahora mismo.

----------


## tescelma

Mi duda era respecto a los nuevos 415, ya que los que tenía fichados figuraban todos como 215, entonces no se cuales son unos u otros.

Tenía más fotos de los CL-215 de Matacán, junto con algún Air Tractor 802 Fire Boss (Aa), donde se veían detalles interesantes; pero me han desaparecido del ordenador. Creo que debo tener un CD con las fotos, si lo encuentro ya las pondré.

----------


## 415Bombardier

Es que los 215T apenas se diferencian de los 415, te diré como distinguir unos de otros por fuera:

Canadair 215: Bueno, estos son inconfundibles por el motor de explosión cuya mitad posterior es negra. La hélice es de tres palas. Aunque como dije a partir de mayo dejaremos de verlos por los embalses de España.

Canadair 215T: Son una versión remotorizada del 215, con motores de turbina totalmente amarillos, algo más grandes que los del 215 y hélices de cuatro palas. Tienen dos compuertas grandes para lanzar el agua. Todos los que existen en el mundo son españoles (14), salvo uno que está en Canadá. En los españoles, en la parte de atrás del fuselaje aparece el número 43, seguido de otro que va del 15 al 30 (los que faltan se han estrellado o vendido).

Bombardier 415: En vez de dos compuertas grandes de agua (una a cada lado) tienen cuatro más pequeñas (dos a cada lado). En la punta del ala izquierda tienen un tubo que no existe en el 215T ni el 215. En España en la parte de atrás del fuselaje aparece el número 43 pero seguido de 31, 32 ó 33, que son los que tenemos actualmente.

Por dentro la cabina es muy diferente, ahí no habría duda alguna porque la del 415 es completamente digital y la del 215T es analógica, toda llena de agujas, la primera que la vi me pareció una locomotora, ja, ja.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Me surge una pregunta.

En el último vídeo que has colgado, se ve a tres tripulantes en cabina. Dos los tengo claros, piloto y copiloto. Pero el tercero no. Sé que algunos aviones de pasajeros llevan tres tripulantes, repartiéndose el trabajo, según tengo entendido, de la siguiente forma: El piloto lleva los mandos; el copiloto se encarga de la radio y la navegación y el tercero se encarga de la ingeniería y habitabilidad.

En el caso de los antiincendios, se me ocurre pensar que el tercero es un especialista en lucha antiincendio, que indica por dónde atacar el fuego, dónde soltar la carga, etc.

¿Es así o me equivoco?


Ah, y otra cosa.

El MS Flight Sim. X, tiene un Canadair entre sus aviones, y la verdad es que me gusta llevarlo. Me resulta más fácil hacer las aproximaciones en él que en otros, incluso más que en el Beechcraft King Air o el Baron.

----------


## 415Bombardier

De hecho España es el único operador que lleva un tercer tripulante para esta avión. En el resto de países sólo van piloto y copiloto como bien dices. Pero en realidad se trata de un mecánico. Su presencia aporta muchas ventajas:

- Se encarga de vigilar que todos los instrumentos de los motores no marquen nada raro, que no son pocos (presión y cantidad hidráulica, temperaturas de combustible, temperatura del motor, esfuerzo de la hélice, luces de aviso, revoluciones de cada hélice y de cada motor).

- Manipula algunos controles: revoluciones de la hélice, faros de aterrizaje, flap, sondas de carga de agua, sistemas de prevención de hielo, luces interiores, climatización, sistema eléctrico, gps y algunas cosas más.

- Hace los cálculos de combustible y se encarga de repostar el avión.

- Rellena el aceite que consumen los motores.

- Revisa el avión antes y después de cada vuelo.

- Tiene funciones específicas en caso de emergencia que descargan trabajo al resto de tripulantes.

- Puede hacer reparaciones de mantenimiento ligero cuando el avión se queda en un aeropuerto que no es habitual.

- Y algo que para mí es fundamental: son dos ojos más en cabina. Volar todo el rato a baja altura implica muchos riesgos, y esa persona más atento a lo que pasa ha evitado muchas situaciones delicadas, hay historietas para hartarse.


Finalmente hay mecánicos que llevan mucho tiempo y su experiencia también puede aportar información útil para las maniobras de carga y descarga, pero las instrucciones de dónde descargar y el reparto de zonas las da (normalmente) el director de extinción.

Esto empieza a parecerse a un cursillo, ja, ja. Dentro de poco os veo a todos especialistas en lucha aérea contra incendios forestales.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Gracias.

La verdad es que es un tema que, personalmente, me interesa mucho. Quizás sea por donde nací y donde me crié, rodeado de pinos canarios.

Estoy convencido de que al resto del foro también le resulta un tema muy interesante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una aparato así sería verdaderamente la leche, podría plantarse en el incendio a alta velocidad y luego tener la capacidad de maniobra de un helicóptero.
> Pero de momento el futuro va por otros derroteros... aeronaves no tripuladas. Si todo va bien Boeing financiará el proyecto, y podrían hacerse los primeros vuelos de prueba en el 2014. Encima ha sido ideado, patentado y proyectado por españoles, a ver qué te parece:
> 
> http://www.nitrofirex.com/es
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dlByazuO6Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpkrXPAvBg


No tenía ni idea de esos UAV's anti-incendios, ojalá haya financiación para el proyecto y salga adelante, y si encima en él hay manos españolas, mejor que mejor.

Sin duda sería un avance sin precedentes. Ojalá dentro de poco podamos ver a varios Hércules o A-400M lanzando decenas de estos UAV's y que resulten efectivos.

Muchas gracias por la información  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Para nada nos aburres con éstos temas y lo de las fotos ya no te digo nada...jejeje
Impresionantes, no sabes la calidad que le dan al foro y lo que gusta ver desde ese sitio a nuestros embalses.
Deseamos que estés mucho tiempo con nosotros y así seguir aprendiendo de un tema tan interesante y un trabajo tan elogiable.
Un saludo.

----------


## tescelma

Gracias por las explicaciones, creo que aquí la mayoría estamos ávidos por aprender cosas. Hay que aprovechar que tenemos un experto en estos temas para que nos ilumine. Aunque ya tenemos una enciclopedia andante como es Luján, que sabe de todo y con acierto, me complace tener una visión práctica de la lucha aérea contra incendios forestales. En campaña, seguro que te preguntaré más cosas.

----------


## Luján

Tescelma, por favor, que no soy para tanto. Ni mucho menos. Simplemente, un humilde aprendiz de todo que no es maestro en nada.

----------


## tescelma

> ... ... ...
> 
> Por dentro la cabina es muy diferente, ahí no habría duda alguna porque la del 415 es completamente digital y la del 215T es analógica, toda llena de agujas, la primera que la vi me pareció una locomotora, ja, ja.
> 
> Un saludo.


Para muestra de lo que dices, así es la cabina de un CL-215 de Matacán (Salamanca):

----------


## REEGE

Mammmammmaaa pues no tiene eso botones ni na...jejeje
Me quedo con el cudro del coche. :Big Grin:

----------


## tescelma

Aquí tenemos la cabina de un Air Tractor 802 Fire Boss (Aa) que estaba en Matacán:




En esta foto vemos un CL-215 que se utiliza en los incendios de Portugal, dos Air Tractor 802 Fire Boss (anfíbios) y un Air Tractor 802 de carga en tierra:



La diferencia de tamaño entre los 215 y los Air Tractor 802 en tremenda, sin embargo en capacidad de agua de extinción no hay tanta diferencia. Si no me equivoco, el 215 puede llevar 5.500 litros y el Fireboss 3.100 litros.


La toma de agua de un CL-215:

----------


## REEGE

Que fotacas Tescelma... Gran hilo éste y que seguro dará mucho juego. Ya la verdad es que nunca me había parado a mirar por internet la capacidad de agua que llevan éstos bichos y viendo que rondan entre los 5000 y 3000 litros, la verdad es que pensaba que sería mayor, aunque 5000 litros ya son litros, no??

----------


## 415Bombardier

Pues allá va una foto de la cabina del Bombardier 415 para compararla con la del Canadair 215. A ver quién encuentra las siete diferencias, jua, jua. :Big Grin:

----------


## tescelma

> Que fotacas Tescelma...


Pues al final no encontré mis fotos, las he perdido irremediablemente. Las que he puesto las encontré en un Cd y son de un compañero de visita a Matacán. Yo tenía más fotos con detalles de los aviones, pero que se le va a hacer ... perdidas para siempre.

----------


## tescelma

> Pues allá va una foto de la cabina del Bombardier 415 para compararla con la del Canadair 215. A ver quién encuentra las siete diferencias, jua, jua.


Vaya cambio de look. Más bien habría que buscar alguna coincidencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, creo que nadie ha puesto estos enlaces, así que dejo aquí varias fotos publicadas en la web de la UME...

http://www.ume.mde.es/Galerias/Multi...des/Atazar.jpg
http://www.ume.mde.es/Galerias/Multi...s/Canadair.jpg
http://www.ume.mde.es/Galerias/Multi...-Mediano_1.jpg
http://www.ume.mde.es/Galerias/Multi...-Mediano_2.jpg

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues allá va una foto de la cabina del Bombardier 415 para compararla con la del Canadair 215. A ver quién encuentra las siete diferencias, jua, jua.


Igualito que el salpicadero de un R5. Eso en marcha debe parecer una feria. 

No sé como sois capaces de enteraros entre tanta pantalla y tanto botón, y más con la presión del incendio...

----------


## Luján

> Igualito que el salpicadero de un R5. Eso en marcha debe parecer una feria. 
> 
> No sé como sois capaces de enteraros entre tanta pantalla y tanto botón, y más con la presión del incendio...


Unas pocas horas en simulador y ya te vas haciendo. Después, unas cuantas más de aprendizaje real y listo. Y para que no se olvide, vuelos frecuentes.

----------


## 415Bombardier

Ni más ni menos Luján, buen resumen !! Parece que llevas toda la vida en ello, ja ja.

----------


## Luján

> Ni más ni menos Luján, buen resumen !! Parece que llevas toda la vida en ello, ja ja.


Bueno, llevo volando desde antes de nacer, pero nunca como piloto.

Y en MS Flight Simulator desde la versión 4. Aquél en el que se podían diseñar aviones y escenarios. Pero lo tengo un poco olvidado.

----------


## 415Bombardier

Buenas a todos!! Tengo material fresco de Pena, Santolea y Calanda, son de esta mañana. ¿Qué hago las pongo aquí o cada una en el hilo de su embalse?

----------


## sergi1907

> Buenas a todos!! Tengo material fresco de Pena, Santolea y Calanda, son de esta mañana. ¿Qué hago las pongo aquí o cada una en el hilo de su embalse?


Muchas gracias.

Mejor poner cada uno en su hilo.

----------

